# American Pickers V-200



## scrubbinrims (Jan 23, 2014)

Watching American Pickers last night and Mike picked a Rollfast V-200 out of Vermont for $500 (no rack, no toolbox Troxel, but nice looking original).
Such a killer bike and top dog for the HP Snyder folk.
No mention of it here...did I dream it all up?

Actually, I paused the show and immediately sent an email to both locations and heard this morning it sold in Nashville the first day.
I am still sobbing.
Anybody member get it (and PLEASE pm me if you'd sell or trade it to me)?
Chris


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 23, 2014)

Sounds pretty sweet! No pics?


----------



## Denver Razorback (Jan 23, 2014)

I watched the episode last night.  It looked like a pretty sweet bike.


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 23, 2014)

It seems like somebody posted about a bike they bought out of the Nashville store about six months or so ago.
I don't remember if it was this bike or not.
That was a good episode last night, but my favorite to date is the Florida pick with the Royal Pioneer motorcycle.
That thing is phenominal!


----------



## fordsnake (Jan 23, 2014)

Chris, don't feel too bad about missing out on that deal...last night's show was possibly taped sometime ago? Shows are aired between 3-8 weeks after the taping. Was Mike dressed in an overcoat & gloves? Also the leaves on the trees (fall, or winter) these are visual indicators as to when the show was taped? If they were comfortably dressed on last night's show, and there was green foliage...then I'd suspect the show was filmed months ago? 

You can't beat yourself up over water under the bridge.


----------



## Iverider (Jan 23, 2014)

No love for the complete Victor he picked up for $250???


----------



## mre straightbar (Jan 23, 2014)

*has Wolfe been on here lately*

Or did he get scared off


----------



## STRADALITE (Jan 23, 2014)

Did you see the one on eBay that sold a few days ago for $250.
Pretty complete other than the rusted out tank. 
I was so tempted to bid. I kept coming back to look at it. But I think it was a bit more work than I want at this time.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/vintage-pre...2a3ufytLqvGUCN36yHsp8%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## tailhole (Jan 23, 2014)

*SO, what's the deal?*

I thought that show was just another fake 'reality' show, with the deals set up ahead of time or they don't actually buy the stuff, but go through the motions.  It's like watching wrestling.  Or am I misinformed?  I've never seen it, but I would like to see some photos of these bikes.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 23, 2014)

STRADALITE said:


> Did you see the one on eBay that sold a few days ago for $250.
> Pretty complete other than the rusted out tank.
> I was so tempted to bid. I kept coming back to look at it. But I think it was a bit more work than I want at this time.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/vintage-pre...2a3ufytLqvGUCN36yHsp8%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc




I waste so much time looking for this crap on Ebay and it never ceases to amaze me that I can miss stuff like this.  I guess Rollfasts are just off my radar.


----------



## ChicagoFlash (Jan 24, 2014)

tailhole said:


> I thought that show was just another fake 'reality' show, with the deals set up ahead of time or they don't actually buy the stuff, but go through the motions.  It's like watching wrestling.  Or am I misinformed?  I've never seen it, but I would like to see some photos of these bikes.




my thoughts exactly at the end of the day driving all over the country hard to believe it's profitable 

except when the network hands them the check for the tv series now that's reality


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Jan 24, 2014)

They do buy some things but it is predetermined what they buy and how much they will pay.


----------



## bricycle (Jan 24, 2014)

So, a V-200 is the one that resembles a Blackhawk/Falcon??


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 24, 2014)

bricycle said:


> So, a V-200 is the one that resembles a Blackhawk/Falcon??




Si Señor 

http://www.nostalgic.net/bicycle494


----------



## bricycle (Jan 24, 2014)

STRADALITE said:


> Did you see the one on eBay that sold a few days ago for $250.
> Pretty complete other than the rusted out tank.
> I was so tempted to bid. I kept coming back to look at it. But I think it was a bit more work than I want at this time.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/vintage-pre...2a3ufytLqvGUCN36yHsp8%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc




Question, 2 actually...
1). would the American Flyer/V-200 have come with a Rollfast teacup lamp?
and 2). I've seen two versions of the lamp lense... one with Rollfast script at the top of the lense, and one at the bottom. Which is more uncommon, if  so. Thanks.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 24, 2014)

Catfish had one of those a while back that he drug around to all the swaps and just couldn't seem to find a buyer for it even though it was priced to sell.  I think he finally sold it at Monson last year but I'm not sure.  http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...st-Harvard-Boys-Bike/page2&highlight=rollfast


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 24, 2014)

*Has Wolfe been on here lately*



mre straightbar said:


> Or did he get scared off




I don't think so. I wanted to send him a pm about a wood rim bike and couldn't find him, unless he changed his user name.


----------



## decotriumph (Jan 24, 2014)

*Victor*



Krautwaggen said:


> No love for the complete Victor he picked up for $250???




Yeah, that's the one that got my attention, too.


----------



## catfish (Jan 24, 2014)

scrubbinrims said:


> Watching American Pickers last night and Mike picked a Rollfast V-200 out of Vermont for $500 (no rack, no toolbox Troxel, but nice looking original).
> Such a killer bike and top dog for the HP Snyder folk.
> No mention of it here...did I dream it all up?
> 
> ...




Anyone get a photo of the bike? I missed the show.


----------



## old hotrod (Jan 24, 2014)

Basically a blue and white version like mine...stainless fenders, no light, no rack and different seat but otherwise the same with struts...
http://www.flickr.com/photos/david-quickpic/6413450827/in/set-72157632852060112


----------



## old hotrod (Jan 26, 2014)

Looks like the uber crunchy one was relisted on e$ay...
http://www.ebay.com/itm/vintage-pre...schwinn-/370994733210?&_trksid=p2056016.l4276


----------



## Momo (Jan 31, 2014)

*Is American Pickers Real?*

Don't kid yourself about _American Pickers_. It is not a documentary. Documentaries record events from the observer's point of view. Documentaries don't create situations or contrive events, drama or outcomes. _Pickers_ is purely produced entertainment. 

Nothing in episodic television makes it onto the screen by accident. These types of shows have months or weeks of preproduction staff meetings and prep. Ideas are pitched, outlines get written, and network executives give the producers "notes" (feedback) at various stages about what they want. Researchers find the people/places/subject matter, etc. 

The level of detail they plan is probably right down to the major picks on each show. With a deadline to keep and network executives to please, I have no doubt the producers have it down to a science. 

*Look at it this way: Imagine your whole story arc is about scoring a mint condition Hopalong Cassidy Rollfast... would you leave the outcome up to chance when the stakes are so high?*

As far as the actual shooting goes, that of course is planned as much as possible because it costs thousands a day to be on location (even for basic cable). Most production companies usually have a stable of camera operators, sound technicians and others to hire in various parts of the country, but they will try not to hire anyone who's not local to the shoot location because then you have to start paying per diem and lodging and so forth. 

I'm not a religious viewer of the show but they do seem to have at least on "big pick" each outing. This is the pick that gets teased early in the episode and they drag on the suspense throughout that act of the show. These major picks are certainly known well in advance, including price and haggling points. 

The minor picks are probably chosen from a long categorical list of options but are mostly spontaneous. This is where the producers give discretion to Mike and Frank of course, because they're the experts. But you have to have the major pick planned because it is the focus of the whole story arc. Sometimes the major pick doesn't pan out but I would argue that might also be planned. 

They know how much they are going to pay. One trick they might use is to stick to a certain price on camera, but the producers will kick the difference or part of the difference to the seller. In the business, this is called an honorarium. When I was in the TV business it was typically not more than $500 (and even that was high). 

I left the business long before this genre of programming (Pickers, Pawnstars, etc.), so maybe it's higher now. Although I'd be surprised if it's more than $1000 on any item but on this show. In any event it could mean all the difference to the seller. Point is they definitely have the sellers committed to a price ahead of time (as much as possible) on the major picks because if a seller doesn't play ball it could waste a whole day of shooting. 

Do they have a "prop department" of bogus picks? I wouldn't be surprised. Even if Mike and Frank don't like it, that's the way TV executives think. They certainly aren't above doing that. Actually, they really don't owe the viewers honesty... this is all just make believe.

Dialogue is the least produced thing on this show. Except for the phone calls with Danielle, I think it's pretty much off the cuff. The phone calls and Danielle's time on scene are there to set it up and wrap it up. To that degree they know what they're going to say, but they aren't reading lines. They may get fed a line from the director if he wants something to sound a certain way or hit a certain beat but they aren't studying scripts like a film actor.

The postproduction is much the same. This is when the storyline really gets tuned. The editors do a rough cut, it gets sent to network, network gives notes, then they go to finer and finer cuts (probably three stages of this) until the final cut of each show. 

I don't watch much "reality" TV and I haven't for years. It ruins it when you know how the sausage is made.


----------



## wspeid (Jan 31, 2014)

I was thinking I would have jumped at that Victor for $250.  Sounded like a light price to me.


----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 2, 2014)

Momo said:


> Don't kid yourself about _American Pickers_. It is not a documentary. Documentaries record events from the observer's point of view. Documentaries don't create situations or contrive events, drama or outcomes. _Pickers_ is purely produced entertainment.
> 
> Nothing in episodic television makes it onto the screen by accident. These types of shows have months or weeks of preproduction staff meetings and prep. Ideas are pitched, outlines get written, and network executives give the producers "notes" (feedback) at various stages about what they want. Researchers find the people/places/subject matter, etc.
> 
> ...




I heard Frank and Mike were gay (not that there's anything wrong with that).  I think when the viewership of the show starts to fall off they should explore this angle- ratings would go through the roof!


----------



## Bob W (Feb 2, 2014)

*reality tv not reality*



Momo said:


> Don't kid yourself about _American Pickers_. It is not a documentary. Documentaries record events from the observer's point of view. Documentaries don't create situations or contrive events, drama or outcomes. _Pickers_ is purely produced entertainment.
> 
> Nothing in episodic television makes it onto the screen by accident. These types of shows have months or weeks of preproduction staff meetings and prep. Ideas are pitched, outlines get written, and network executives give the producers "notes" (feedback) at various stages about what they want. Researchers find the people/places/subject matter, etc.
> 
> ...




When the Pickers were in our area it was well known.  Several months prior to them being here they advertised on both TV and newspapers.  It is all staged for the camera,  interesting to watch but not really real.  The sad thing is they are driving up the value that people think their "JUNK" is worth.  I laugh at what I see people value  "vintage" stuff on Craigslist  these days because of what they see on the reality shows.


----------



## morton (Feb 2, 2014)

*I personally am......*

....sick and tired of unreality shows.  They bore the heck out of me.


----------



## Crazy8 (Feb 2, 2014)

They are usually decent to watch until they become blatantly obvious.  I use to love watching Lizard Lick Towing, but then they did the on location shoot in New Orleans.  They got held up at gunpoint by the guy who hired them.  That's when I stopped watching.  It was all fake and very obvious.  Love watching Pawn Stars, but that too is blatantly obvious.  Who walks into a store loaded with video cameras and doesn't, "Hey, what's going on here?".  And the most recent show where Corey and Chum get stuck in the desert.  I didn't even bother to watch, because in the commercial, they are being followed by the cameras in another car.  So why wouldn't the camera guys just give them a lift?  Same thing goes for Pickers.  "Were Freestylin!"  Yeah right!  Like that person isn't going to go nuts with a camera stuck in their faces when they open the door.  The newest one is Appalachian Outlaws.  They are going out of their way to make the show interesting.  Always threatening others with guns, blowing stuff up, feuds, etc...  It's all about the Ginseng!


----------



## ADKBIKES (Feb 7, 2014)

*pickers*

the place in Vermont is 2 hours from me and I have the guys phone number will be calling soon  they were just 20 minutes from my house in the previous episode


----------

